# What is the best sub-$200 banana seat bicycle?



## cbustapeck (Sep 22, 2020)

There are plenty of great mid-priced and expensive banana seat bicycles, be they Stingrays, Eliminators, Raleigh Choppers, etc., and those all have their place. There are also plenty of reasons to avoid modern-production bicycles, but I don't want to talk about that today, either. What I'm curious about is what _you _think is the best banana seat bicycle that can be had for $200 and why.

Basic criteria:

It has to have a banana seat.
It has to have at least one 20" wheel (no tiny 16" wheel bikes)
It has to be something that one might reasonably find on a semi-ongoing basis, not some once in a blue moon Craigslist steal.
Here's my choice, the bicycle that happens to belong to my daughter: An early 2000s Bratz bicycle. It's metallic purple, with a velour seat and a springer fork. It has chrome fenders, too. The stickers can come off, should one so desire. I purchased this one for $80. Another one was on Craigslist here recently for $100. Here's one on eBay right now with a buy-it-now of $200. 





What do you think the best sub-$200 banana seat bicycle is?


----------

